# Rift Addons



## woldemor (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

da ich wieder mit Rift angefangen habe suche ich ein paar Addons die sinnvoll sind.



Danke


----------



## Kronis (25. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch gerade vor kurzem wieder angefangen.Welche Addons sollte man als Heiler/Magier nutzen und wie installiert man diese bei Rift überhaupt ? :-)


----------



## woldemor (25. Februar 2012)

Hi nochmal,

hier auf Buffed einen netten Guide gefunden, zum Interface Anpassen!


http://www.buffed.de/Rift-PC-231664/Guides/Rift-Interface-Anpassungen-in-Rift-Standard-war-gestern-Leser-Guide-von-Tirima-828039/


----------



## Azddel (25. Februar 2012)

Wobei zu sagen ist - und das geht aus dem guide ja auch wunderbar hervor - dass das Interface von Rift von Haus aus serh variabel und an speziellen Wünsche anpassbar ist. Man kann nach Herzenslust alle Teile des UI verschieben und vergrößern bzw. verkleinern.

Auch die Standardraidanzeige ist vollkommen ausreichend (entfernbare Debuffs werden angezeigt etc.)

Das einzige Addon, das ich benutze, ist ein Castbar-Addon, um einfacheres Unterbrechen zu ermöglichen. Der Standardzauberbalken der Gegner ist an deren Portait gebunden und im Getümmel manchmal nicht schnell genug zu erfassen, wie ich finde.

Seit Neuestem kochen die Diskussionen über ein Boss Mods Addon, das ich selber abe rnoch ncit ausprobiert habe. Manche sehen darin den Untergang des Abendlandes, andere brechen in Jubelstürme aus. Wie es halt immer so ist.


----------



## Thjodrerir (25. Februar 2012)

Addons in Rift sind nicht direkt so notwendig, wie in WoW. Es gibt einige nette Spielereien und Addons die eine kleine Erleichterung bieten. 

Hier sind alle Addons: http://www.curse.com/addons/rift


----------



## Quentaros (25. Februar 2012)

das einzige Addon was ich höchstens benutze ist der Simply Meter.
Allerdings wäre es nicht schlecht wenn es so was wie ArkInventory und auctioneer für Rift geben würde.


----------



## Tirima (25. Februar 2012)

Als ich damals den Guide für die Interfaceanpassung erstellt habe, war der Einsatz von Addons in RIFT noch nicht möglich. Es ist dennoch erstaunlich wie weit das Interface angepasst werden kann und so die meisten Addons überflüssig machen.

Mittlerweile ist der Einsatz von Addons aber sehr wohl möglich geworden. Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile bereits fast drei Monate nicht mehr in Telara unterwegs gewesen (Zeitmangel, ich habe einfach zu viel zu tun als dass ich videospielen könnte) und deswegen kann ich dir nicht sagen, was sich in dieser Zeit nun geändert hat. Es gab aber damals schon einige Addons mit welchen Buffs und Debuffs übersichtlich dargestellt werden konnten. Solche empfinde ich als besonders sinnvoll.

Was ich dir auf jeden Fall ans Herz legen kann ist der Einsatz von Makros. Die sind einfach unschlagbar


----------

